# Aeroflo Vs Maxxvent Experiment



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Aero Flo

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...=24906&src=SRQB

Vs

MaxxAir roof Vents

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=1529&src=SRQB

Installed one of each on the 23RS. Here is what I have found:

Not very scientific experiment though:

1.	Both took right at 15 minutes (or one beer) to install.
2.	MaxxVent allows you to open the vent about Â¾ of an inch more then the AeroFlo. But only has one opening. 
3.	AeroFlo has air vents on three sides of it. Seems to let in more air but not significantly more. Instructions does say though 30% more then MaxxVent. 
4.	AeroFlo has an easily removable cover for cleaning and repair â€" MaxxVent does not.

The scientific experiment went something like thisâ€¦

On Monday with the outside temp at 97.0 and only the MaxxVent open the inside temp got to 107 (10 degress diff)
On Tuesday with the outside temp at 98.2 and only the AeroFlo open the inside temp was 104 (6 degrees diff)
On Wednesday with the outside temp of 96 and neither open the trailer got to 117. (11 deg diff)
On Saturday with both open and the outside temp of 99.1 the inside temp read 104. (5 deg diff)

So both helped some â€" together they helped allot -- AeroFlo seemed to help one or two degrees more but at 100 degrees who caresâ€¦ but both did what they were suppose to â€" personally though I lik the AeroFlo â€" look sharper â€" sleeker â€" easier to cleanâ€¦.

.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Were these the powered versions or the passive versions? I want to do the mod and am wavering back and forth between powered and non-powered.

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for the test.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

These were the passive versions... i was going to purchase a powered fan type but I talked myself out of it when i saw the price tag...









here in san antonio the day temps get well over 100 often and i needed a way to evacuate the heat out of the TT while it was simple sitting there ... the fan type would be a constant drain on the battery and if you do not have them powered up does a poor job evacuating the heat passively....

plus the most the powered ones could do is get the inside to almost the outside temp... the passive ones can do that to about 10 degrees -- so for the money the passive works for me


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

What would you think of storing the trailer with these vents open? Here in Atlanta humidity is a constant problem but heat can build up as well. I am concerned about toasting the interior if I don't vent the air YET I also worry about mildewing the interior if the humidity builds up too much.

Reverie


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The very purpose of the vents (according to me) is to allow the trailer to breath -- thus reduce humidity and the build of of heat (which combned causes mildew)..

I am storing my trailer with both the protected vents open and I will tell you that the "Holy crap what is that smell" that you often get after opening a stored trailer for a while is completely gone....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've read a few things about the Aero letting water in when traveling, just be aware and keep and eye on things. Thanks for the test and the post.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I didn't even check into the aero before buying my maxx, but I would agree with Y. Seems to me that openings on 3 sides would give just that much more opportunity for water to get inside. We've all been thru the horizontal rain storms and with 3 sides open there's a pretty good chance the storm will be pointed directly at one of them.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I put the MaxxAire's on my 26RS, one over the bunkhouse vent, and one over the bathroom vent, and a TurboMaxx fan over the main cabin vent. They stay open from the time that I summerize until I winterize. On the road, and camping. I have never had a problem with rain coming in, or moisture building up inside (I am in New England, and it's humid up here too!)

Tim


----------

